#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Beschneidung >

## einname

Ich habe heute bei einem Urologen einen Termin für den 9. Mai ausgemacht, weil ich mich beschneiden lassen möchte. Am Telefon brauchte ich allerdings keinen Grund für meinen Termin nennen.
Jetzt habe ich vorab die Frage wer hier schon Erfahrungen mit einer Beschneidung gemacht hat und ob es Sachen gibt die ich beachten sollte.

----------


## Nachtigall

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, fühlt man nach der Beschneidung ca. 2 Wochen lang eine leicht unangenehme Reibung, die sich aber wieder gibt. Und man muss sich mental auch erst dran gewöhnen. 
Es gibt sicherlich auch andere Foren, in denen mehr Erfahrungswerte ausgetauscht werden.

----------


## Maverick

Trainiere es doch vor, wenn möglich. Lasse die Vorhaut hinter der Eichel, das sie an der Unterhose reibt und sich schon dran gewöhnt!

----------

